# Diana Walstad?



## fishtk75 (Sep 6, 2006)

Diana Walstad are you here on this forum?
A member said to come here to post questions to you.
Do you have any new updates to read?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/search.php?searchid=383298


----------



## fishtk75 (Sep 6, 2006)

AaronT said:


> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/search.php?searchid=383298


Aaron,
What is the link too?
will not work.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Do a member search on the name dwalstad. Then you can click on her profile and read every single post/thread she's ever written.


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

You can also post questions to the forum members as many of us have experience with Walstad's methodology of aquarium setup and maintenance.

-ricardo


----------



## fishtk75 (Sep 6, 2006)

AaronT said:


> Do a member search on the name dwalstad. Then you can click on her profile and read every single post/thread she's ever written.


Thank you for your help.


----------



## fishtk75 (Sep 6, 2006)

flagg said:


> You can also post questions to the forum members as many of us have experience with Walstad's methodology of aquarium setup and maintenance.
> 
> -ricardo


OK then can I ask is there soil media to use and not to use?
Also the soil media have to cover the whole bottom of the tank.
I asking if anyone ever placed soil in spots were you plant as I saw clay pots in the tanks.
I was thinking out of the box that so I do not have to tear down the whole tank fill nylon bags with soil and place them under the media I have and plant the plants over the were the bags are so the roots will grow throw the nylon in the bags of soil as under media pots.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

If you want to add soil to an existing setup the easiest way that I know of is to wet it down and make a thick mud of it. Then spread it thin on a tray and freeze it solid in the freezer. Then you can simply break off pieces and use tweezers to insert it into the bottom of the substrate.


----------



## fishtk75 (Sep 6, 2006)

AaronT,
thank you very much for that it helps not doing alot of work.


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

I've heard of several people having success w/ freezing mud and inserting it into the substrate. You can use potted plants too, just set it up with soil capped with gravel and put the plants in it. I believe it's Betty who uses this technique her her planted goldfish tanks...

-ricardo


----------



## fishtk75 (Sep 6, 2006)

flagg said:


> I've heard of several people having success w/ freezing mud and inserting it into the substrate. You can use potted plants too, just set it up with soil capped with gravel and put the plants in it. I believe it's Betty who uses this technique her her planted goldfish tanks...
> 
> -ricardo


Thank you very much.
I saw pics with pots in the tank put did not know how and what setup in the pots.
Any special clay pots to use or not to use?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The standard terra cotta pots found at any garden center work great.


----------



## fishtk75 (Sep 6, 2006)

thank you 
I did not know if there were bad ones not to use.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm not sure if there are bad ones or not. I wouldn't use painted ones because you never know what's in the paint, unless you were to paint them yourself.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Plastic pots work fine too.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd use food safe stuff or clay pots. Here's my how-to on it.


----------



## fishtk75 (Sep 6, 2006)

Thank you all for your help again have more reading to do.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

If you have any doubts about plain clay pots, you can boil them. Actually, you can boil lots of stuff. I found this is more important for emersed setups to reduce mold.

I frequently use normal aquatic plant substrate in pots just because it's easier to move the plants around in a propagation tank. It's quite ugly, but makes things much more efficient.


----------



## fishtk75 (Sep 6, 2006)

thank you


----------

